
Statistician Nate Silver – Serious Jibber-Jabber with Conan O'Brien - bryanmgreen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU64QMpFGVw
======
bryanmgreen
Some of you may not know, but Conan is a Magna Cum Laude graduate of Harvard
and a massive history buff.

It's a little hard to tell from his show, but he's seriously intelligent and
these long-form interviews are where I think he shines. Highly recommend
watching as many as you can.

------
MilnerRoute
That was really interesting.

I notice it was filmed after the 2012 election. It's fun to think about what
questions he might've asked if the interview were held today....

